# Color Matching unpainted drywall ceiling



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

bite the bullet and paint it all. there is no other way to match it, and you will be happier with the job after.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Unfortunately different joint compounds dry different colors and even if you have the exact same kind, your ceilings have "yellowed" or "dulled" with age. The "never-ending ceiling" makes it necessary to paint it all, unless you can just make a straight stopping line (masking tape) in a narrow spot in a hallway, if there is one. The transition will be less noticeable. But as stated above, you're best off painting it all.


----------

